# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  На загружаемой страничке появляется надпись

## werorew

Уважаемые господа, помогите на загружаемой страничке появляется надпись следующего содержания:
«This site or app is sending too much traffic to rawgit.com. Please contact its owner and ask them to use cdn.rawgit.com instead, which has no traffic limit.» 
Надпись красного цвета и соответственно никаких переходов не осуществляется.
Сайт, на котором появилась эта угрожающая надпись я использую регулярно с 2014 года, это обычный форум нашего поселка где решаются хозяйственные и бытовые вопросы.
Все остальные сайты работают без проблем.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

*werorew*, 
Такая надпись?
http://i.imgur.com/4EnhirZ.png

вроде как для продакшн-сайтов рекомендуется использовать cdn, там ограничений по траффику нет и ответы без задержек.
Поэтому выход, вроде как, только один: обращайтесь к владельцу ресурса и просите изменить адреса того, чего у него там кэшируется, на cdn...

Если этого не сделать, сайт будут throttle ("душить") и периодически добавлять в черные списки

----------


## werorew

Да, именно такая надпись.
Как я понимаю у всех пользователей данного сайта должно быть тоже самое, если там, что-то кэшируется. Однако другие пользователи такого не видят. Может вирус? Пишу как дилетант, в компьютерах ничего не понимаю, так, заранее простите за возможную глупость.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Val_Ery, Спасибо за помощь отправил Ваше сообщение администратору сайта и проблема исчезла.

----------

